# Umbaufred: Element RSL ohne Lefty, dafür mit viel Kohle...



## Lefty88 (15. September 2016)

Hey zusammen,

ein wirklicher "Aufbau" ist es ja nun nicht mehr, da dieser bereits im Winter 15/16 vollzogen wurde.

Ausgangsbasis damals war ein Rocky Mountain Element RSL Rahmen aus 2013 in der 950er Variante.

Jetzt wird der eine, oder andere fragen, warum nimmt der Typ einen 950er Element Rahmen bei nem >7K Rad, wenn es doch auch einen 999er gibt...

Nun ja, zum einen gefällt mir das Rahmendecal am 2K13er RSL 950 am besten, zum anderen und das war ausschlaggebend, hatte ich bereits 2x einen kaputten Carbon Hinterbau am Element RSL...daher ist für den Hinterbau leichtes Alu die bessere Wahl. Der Hauptrahmen ist bei allen Element RSL Modellen (Carbon) v. 2013-2015 komplett identisch (950-999), daher egal...

Der Alu Hinterbau wiegt im Vgl. zur Carbonversion unwesentlich mehr, das fällt nicht ins Gewicht, ich persönlich finde sogar, dass er harmonischer arbeitet. Das Gesamtgewicht soll am Ende dennoch all in unter 10Kg liegen...!! 

Nachdem der Rahmen also hier lag und die Originalteile entsorgt wurden ging es an den Aufbau mit Einzelteilen. Fokus war ein schnelles und leichtes CC Fully zu bauen, mit edlem Hauptrahmen.

Im Detail gehe ich hier nun nicht weiter darauf ein, die Bilder erklären den Rest und bei Fragen gilt wie immer, einfach fragen 

Stand heute (Sept. 2016) bringt das Element (Größe "L") all in, inkl. Pedale 10,02Kg auf die Waage, ein ganz gutes Gewicht, welches aber noch ausbaufähig ist (ohne Pedale 9,88kg)!

Der Carbon Hinterbau würde nun an dieser Stelle weitere 122 Gramm einsparen, das geht aber auch anderweitig...

Vielleicht interessieren den einen, oder anderen Zahlen was Euro´s angeht, hier sind wir aktuell  bei ca. 7.500,-€ angekommen (Rahmen nebst Teilen).

Nun soll das Ganze aber zum einen noch etwas leichter werden, zum anderen wäre ein Projekt kein Projekt mehr, wenn es schlichtweg fertig ist^^

Gefahren bin ich mit dem Rocky bisher 2.870Km und absolut zufrieden, geht sehr gut vorwärts und ist vor allem in engen Kehren extrem agil, um nicht zu sagen "sau schnell".

Im Vergleich mit meinem FSi Team (aktuell 8,18Kg) gefühlt nicht so viel langsamer... (HT vs. Fully).

Da ich seit Jahr und Tag ein Lefty Fetischist bin und es für mich bsiher keine andere Gabel außer einer Lefty gab, die technisch so überzeugen konnte, ist klar, das Rocky braucht eine Lefty!

*Die bisherige Fox Factory 32 mit Kashima und TERRALOGIC steht daher ab sofort zum Verkauf (Gabel ist neuwertig, da nur 230Km gelaufen - davor war ne RS1 verbaut, welche bereits verkauft ist). Ebenso sind die Laufräder mit DT Swiss Felgen, Tune King/Kong Naben und Sapim Speichen zum Verkauf stehend, Kleinteile...einfach melden wer was braucht.
*
Lefty bedeutet natürlich auch neue Laufräder, Lefty Nabe etc. das ganze wird spannend. Vor allem, weil es ein Rocky eigentlich nicht mit einer Lefty gibt, sprich das MCFK Steuerrohr macht´s möglich, muss eben angepasst werden, damit es am Ende auch gut aussieht und nicht zu sehr (hoch) baut!

Da der Element Rahmen von der Geometrie her ein sehr steiles Oberrohr besitzt, eine Sattelüberhöhung damit im Regelfall immer gegeben ist (Racegeo), bietet sich hier eine Lefty auch "optisch" passend zur Geometrie des Rahmens an.

Gewichtstechnisch werde ich an der Gabel lediglich 66 Gramm einsparen (Lefty 2.0 Carbon), jedoch an den neuen Laufrädern mindestens 220 Gramm.

Der neue LRS wird eine Einzelanfertigung aus dem Hause Haico Wheels, Felgen und Naben stehen noch nicht fest, hier bin ich noch am grübeln. Speichen werden ganz klar Highend Sapim.

Bei den Felgen werden wir etwas außergewöhnliches versuchen, das ganze soll ein gewisses Hochprofil besitzen und leicht in den Aero Bereich (MTB) gehen. Aktuell sind 2-3 Felgenmodelle (auch RR/Crosser) in der engeren Auswahl....

Lasst euch überraschen. Fest steht nur, Carbon ist die Qual der Wahl! 

In diesem Sinne die Tage mehr auf diesem Kanal zum Thema Einbeiniger Kanadier...
*

*


----------



## nopain-nogain (15. September 2016)

Interessant!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lefty88 (15. September 2016)

Aktueller Status (Stand Sept. 16) vor der 2. Umbauphase...


----------



## Lefty88 (15. September 2016)

*
Lefty ist da...noch mit "original decals etc."*


----------



## cd-surfer (15. September 2016)

Dabei!


----------



## Fischie (16. September 2016)

Wau, sehr interessant = bin dabei!


----------



## Lefty88 (17. September 2016)

Die Lefty hing eben mal am Haken.

Lefty 2.0 Carbon 100mm 2K16:

1.770 Gramm inkl. Lockout Hebel, Fender und logo Achsaufnahme.

Den Lockout Hebel und Fender Weg gerechnet wiegt die Gabel selbst noch 1.682 Gramm. 

Ein Wert der sich durchaus sehen lassen kann, zumal andere Gabeln einen Schnellspanner, oder Steckachse zusätzlich benötigen (was im Vgl. schwerer sein wird). Die neue Fox 32 einmal ausgenommen. Aber in Sachen Steifigkeit ist die Lefty unangefochten auf Platz 1!!


----------



## mete (17. September 2016)

Lefty88 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 529430
> Ein Wert der sich durchaus sehen lassen kann, zumal andere Gabeln einen Schnellspanner, oder Steckachse zusätzlich benötigen (was im Vgl. schwerer sein wird). Die neue Fox 32 einmal ausgenommen. Aber in Sachen Steifigkeit ist die Lefty unangefochten auf Platz 1!!



Naja, hier kommt noch ein Schaftrohr mit mit 100g dazu, also >1700g, das finde ich inakzeptabel für eine 100mm Gabel.


----------



## nopain-nogain (17. September 2016)

Viel schlimmer finde ich es, wenn man weiß es die Gabel früher gewogen hat. Aber egal: wird geil! 

Gesendet von meinem E2303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## cd-surfer (17. September 2016)

Ja, mit dem Gewicht kann man leider nicht mehr argumentieren. Performance und Steifigkeit hebt die Lefty aber immer noch heraus!


----------



## Lefty88 (17. September 2016)

Das Gewicht allein macht es sicher nicht. Auf der anderen Seite, was wiegt eine SID WC? 16xx und was wog sie 2006 (12xx)...
Zumal bei diesen Gabel so gewogen wird dass das Schaftrohr mit halber Länge mit gewogen wird, man also hier werkseitig gut und gerne 25-30 Gramm spart. Aso und auch eine konventionelle fork benötigt einen Schnellspanner oder ne Steckachse, mind. 100 Gramm rechnet das mal dazu.

Ich behaupte noch immer die Lefty ist in bester Gesellschaft 

Performance und Steifigkeit...da sollen andere mal nachlegen (RS1 war mies, Fox sehr gut..)

Cheers


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matsch (17. September 2016)

Gibt es zum Thema Steifigkeit eigentlich aktuelle Messwerte von einem Prüfstand oder seit ihr so feinfühlig? 
Ich merke da keine Unterschiede zum Zweibein.


----------



## Lefty88 (17. September 2016)

Ein gutes Beispiel was nunmehr schon 5 Jahre alt ist aber deswegen nicht weniger aktuell ist dieser Clip von Larry...






Oder:

https://www.eighty-aid.com/de/content/lefty-advantage-2-dont-do-twist-0


----------



## nopain-nogain (17. September 2016)

Wir meinen ja nur, das sie frueher NOCH besser war  
Der einzige Vorteil der neuen gegenueber den alten ist der geringere Brueckenabstand und wenn es passt und man es braucht der andere Nachlauf.
Aber wie gesagt: auch die aktuelle Lefty >> all!


----------



## xmaxle (17. September 2016)

Der Lenny heißt Larry. Anfängerfehler.


----------



## lupus_bhg (17. September 2016)

Lefty88 schrieb:


> Aso und auch eine konventionelle fork benötigt einen Schnellspanner oder ne Steckachse, mind. 100 Gramm rechnet das mal dazu.


Du verwechselst "mindestens" mit "allerhöchstens"


----------



## Marc19 (17. September 2016)

das liest sich schon mal gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lefty88 (17. September 2016)

xmaxle schrieb:


> Der Lenny heißt Larry. Anfängerfehler.



Verwechselt, tut der Sache aber keinen Abbruch...

Ich bin selbst die RS1 und nunmehr die Fox 32 Factory Terralogic 2K16 gefahren, ja sind gute Gabeln, aber eine Lefty ist eine Lefty. Keine (!) dieser Gabeln konnte mich so überzeugen, wie es seit mittlerweile 7 Jahren die Leftys tun. Die Performance einer top abgestimmten Lefty ist nach wie vor einzigartig. Ich hatte bisher 4 Leftys und keine hatte jemals enttäuscht. Ob die Steckachse 70 Gramm oder 100 Gramm wiegt ist wurst, denn die Lefty Nabe macht den Unterschied so oder so wieder wett 

Wir wollen mal sehen, was am Ende bei raus kommt..^^


----------



## Lefty88 (19. September 2016)

Das passende Steuerrohr wäre da...die Kralle fehlt noch, dann geht's los


----------



## Wastelino (19. September 2016)

Ob technisch besser oder nicht, sei mal dahin gestellt und muss jeder für sich individuell entscheiden. Gewichtstechnisch kommst du mit deiner gezeigten Lefty aber nicht ansatzweise in den Bereich einer leichten, "herkömmlichen" Gabel.

Der Unterschied bei den Naben beträgt ca. 18 Gramm (tune King als Basis) - zum Nachteil der normalen Gabel. Eine leichte Steckachse liegt bei ca. 35 Gramm. Rechne ich jetzt mit einer SID WC RCT3 (17cm Schaft), addieren sich weitere 1415 Gramm hinzu. Macht ein Systemgewicht von ca. 1470 Gramm!
Im Gegensatz dazu: ca. 85 Gramm für den mcfk Schaft und deine ermittelten 1682 Gramm für die reduzierte Lefty, ergeben ein Systemgewicht von ca. 1760 Gramm. Somit kommt die einbeinige Lösung fast 300 Gramm schwerer!

Die Nabe oder die fehlende Steckachse macht da also mal genau gar nix wett.


----------



## Lefty88 (19. September 2016)

Da stimme ich dir zu, aber eine SID taugt allerhöchstens zum zentrieren  Nicht falsch verstehen, aber das Gewicht allein macht noch 0,0 gar nicht schneller. Das Gewicht ist wichtig, aber mindestens genauso wichtig ist die Performance und Steifigkeit im Verhältnis zum genannten Gewicht. Denn diese Werte sind für ein agiles und zugleich schnell bewegbares bike im Gelände verantwortlich. Ne weiche SID ist da mal absolut fehl am Platz. Ne Fox weist hier schon deutlich akzeptablere Werte auf


----------



## Wastelino (19. September 2016)

O.k., Objektivität scheint in diesem Faden nicht wirklich eine Rolle zu spielen....


----------



## Lefty88 (19. September 2016)

Stimmt doch nicht. Aber eine Lefty nimmt man nicht weil man das leichtere will, was der Markt her gibt...


----------



## Grize (20. September 2016)

Lefty88 schrieb:


> Stimmt doch nicht. Aber eine Lefty nimmt man nicht weil man das leichtere will, was der Markt her gibt...



Also das habe ich aber anders in Erinnerung.
Gerade mit dem Gewicht wurde die bescheidene Optik gerechtfertigt.......bis zu dem Zeitpunkt wo die Lefty nicht mehr Gewichtstechnisch mithalten konnte.
Da war es dann nur noch die Funktion.

Eine Lefty mag technisch ganz vorne mitspielen aber selbst wenn die Funktion um den Faktor 10 besser wäre als bei einer normalen Gabel, würde ich das Ding aus ästhetischen Gründen niemals verbauen.
Kenne kaum ein anderes Bauteil was die Symmetrie und das Erscheinungsbild eines Bikes derart verschlechtert.
Habe echt lange versucht mir das Ding schönzuschauen......keine Chance.

Von daher kann ein Leftybefürworter gar nicht Objektiv sein.


----------



## nopain-nogain (20. September 2016)

Koennen die ganzen Lefty Hater mal wieder untern den Stein unter dem sie hervorgekrochen sind? 
Ja es geht hier um eine Lefty! Wem das nicht passt, der Browser hat so einen "zurrueck" Knopf und einfach nicht mehr reinschauen. 
Wie wollen ja nicht das jemand Augenkrebs bekommt!

Und ja, die alten Lefties waren leichter. Darum fahre ich auch noch 2 alte. Aber ER hat eine neue und ER muss damit leben und ich glaub er wird das ganz gut...

Also back to Topic: WEITER GEHTS!


----------



## Grize (20. September 2016)

Oje.
Und was ich noch vergessen habe......Lefty User sind leicht reizbar.

Und was hat das mit Leftyhater zu tun wenn man einen anderen Geschmack als du hat ?
Dachte das wäre hier eine Diskussionsplattform und wenn man eine Gabel ala SID als Zentrierständer tituliert, wird man ja wohl auch mal was sagen dürfen oder nicht ?

Und Offtopic ist es mitnichten .....siehe Titel.....

Hat alles sein für und wider.


----------



## nopain-nogain (20. September 2016)

Bitte mach mit dem Aufbau weiter sonst artet das hier noch aus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wastelino (20. September 2016)

Lefty88 schrieb:


> Stimmt doch nicht. Aber eine Lefty nimmt man nicht weil man das leichtere will, was der Markt her gibt...



Darum ging es mir auch nicht! Es sind lediglich diese überschwenglichen Übertreibungen gepaart mit Falschaussagen die jegliche Seriösität vermissen lassen. Da frag ich mich dann als Leser schon, ob ich aus diesem Faden noch Informationen ziehen kann!? Dass dann wieder gewisse Persönnlichkeiten alles auf die Schiene "Lefty-Hater" ziehen, setzt dem ganzen dann die Krone auf. Da frag ich mich dann schon wie alt/reif der Ein oder Andere ist. Das ist einfach nur kindisch und lässt mich fremdschämen. So macht das Forum richtig Spass! 

Aber nichts für ungut - ich melde mich ab. Hauptsache du wirst der Performance der Gabel gerecht und baust auch entsprechend steif um die Gabel herum. Denn da du ja mit Gesamtperformance argumentierst weisst du sicherlich, dass diese auch nur so gut ist wie ihr schwächstes Glied.


----------



## nopain-nogain (20. September 2016)

Also ich bin 36 Jahre alt und in meinen 21 Jahren biken bin ich seeehr viele Gabeln gefahren. Und es kam nichts an eine (alte) Lefty ran... ok eine fatty

Fahren kann man mit viel aber von der Lenkpräzision und dem Ansprechverhalten kam nix da ran. Durch Steckachsen wurde die Lücke geringer, aber gerade das ungestörte Ansprechen beim Bremsen ist unerreicht.
Die 2.0er bin ich noch nicht gefahren und die hybrid nur kurz im rad meines Vaters.

Die Gabeln die vom Ansprechen am nächsten kamen, waren eine 29er Tower und eine 29 Dual Air Reba auf xlock umgebaut. Aber auch die verkannten und verhärten durch das System:Gleitlager einfach. Das hat man mit den linear Lagern einfach überhaupt nicht.

Und die Torsionssteifigkeit habe ich immer gemerkt, wenn ich nach einigen Fahrten mit der Reba wieder das Rad mit der Lefty genommen habe. Da habe ich im Trail die ersten 2 Kurven immer übersteuert

Ich hoffe dass war die nun sachlich genug.


----------



## Wastelino (20. September 2016)

Was willst du mir eigentlich erklären? Hab ich irgendwo mit auch nur einem Wort gegen die Performance einer Lefty gewettert? Richtig: nein!  Es ging mir lediglich um die Richtigstellung des Gewichtsmärchen und nix weiter. Und dafür das alles Zweibeinige in der Klasse ach so schlecht ist, sind sie aber ganz schön verbreitet und das auch noch sehr erfolgreich. Merkwürdig dass so viele einen Zentrierständer verbauen, wo man doch eine Lefty mittlerweile einzeln erwerben kann und der Mehrpreis mehr als gering ist. Auch die Kompatibilität ist heute kein Argument mehr. Bliebe lediglich die Optik, die einigen vielleicht nicht zusagt.

Und nur zur Info: auch eine Fatty sowie Lefty waren schon in meinem Besitz (wenn auch schon ein paar Jahre zurück)! Und selbst Exoten wie ein Checker Pig mit der lustigen MBB-Federung haben sich schon von mir bewegen lassen. Der Unterschied liegt halt darin, dass ich kein Blinder "Fanboy" bin, sondern versuche die Sache nüchtern zu betrachten. Nicht jeder Vorteil auf dem Papier lässt sich in der Praxis so stark spüren das alles Andere nur noch eine "Notlösung" ist.


----------



## daniel77 (20. September 2016)

Grize schrieb:


> Gerade mit dem Gewicht wurde die bescheidene Optik gerechtfertigt


Diese Aussage zeigt mal wieder wie stark die Grenze zwischen Objektivität und Subjektivität bei unserem Hobby verschwimmt 

Ich finde die Lefty geil, besonders die Optik und ich glaube dem TE gehts genauso, deswegen sind seine Aussagen auch nicht unbeding als "oberobjektiv" anzusehen. Aber was ist bei unserem Hobby und uns Bekloppten schon mit technischen Argumenten zu rechtfertigen, kannst ja mal einem Aussenstehenden erklären, dass du für 15`000€ eher zwei Bikes kaufst als einen Kleinwagen


----------



## nopain-nogain (20. September 2016)

Eben... und ab und zu darf man auch und man muss nicht jede Aussage auf die Goldwaage legen. Mein GOTT!
Und ja ich merke/spuehre den Unterschied Lefty : normale Gabel. Darum habe ich auch das Trainingsrad umgebaut. Liegt vielleicht auch daran, das ich fette 80kg wiege und bergab gerne sehr grob unterwegs bin.

Und zum Gewicht: meine Carbon XLR hat 1350g + 80g Carbonschaft ist das sehr amtich. Nein ich fahre einen 150g Aluschaft, weil das noch einer der Ur-Lefty4all von @topsecretboy ist 
Ja, da kommt eine Fox SC auch hin, aber erstens habe ich die noch nicht auf einer Waage (mit Remote und in 29') gesehen, noch hat sie sich bewaehrt.
Ein weiterer Vorteil ist die schier "unendlich Haltbarkeit". Wenn die Lager mal hinueber sind kommen neue rein. Fertig. Nicht billig, aber bei einer konventienellen Gabel geht das halt nicht. Ok, schmeisst die Gabel weg kaufst ne neue (oder ein neues CSU), ist auch nicht viiiel teuerer.

Aber mal im Ernst: was gibt dir das geflame? Schon im Thread Titel steht das es hier sehr einbeinig zu geht. Wenn du da keinen Bock drauf hast, musst ja nicht rein kommen.
Ich geh ja auch nicht in 27,5er Teil des Forums (gibt es nicht, ich weis...) und predige, das ich diese Laufradgroesse fuer einen faulen Kompromiss halte.
Lass uns Fanboys doch "fanen"  Wir sind anscheinend sehr zufrieden mit dem amputierten Schrott 
Und ehrlich: ich faende es ziemlich langeweilig, wenn jeder eine Lefty fahren wuerde.


----------



## cd-surfer (20. September 2016)

Die Diskussion Lefty pro contra ist sowas von 90ziger... Gehört einfach nicht mehr ins Jahr 2016! Wurde alles bis zum Erbrechen durchgekaut. Wenn sich aber ein paar Leftyfans treffen und sich begeistert auf die Schenkel klopfen, dann lasst sie doch! Wird schon seinen Grund haben!


----------



## Wastelino (20. September 2016)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Aber mal im Ernst: was gibt dir das geflame? Schon im Thread Titel steht das es hier sehr einbeinig zu geht. Wenn du da keinen Bock drauf hast, musst ja nicht rein kommen.
> Ich geh ja auch nicht in 27,5er Teil des Forums (gibt es nicht, ich weis...) und predige, das ich diese Laufradgroesse fuer einen faulen Kompromiss halte.
> Lass uns Fanboys doch "fanen"  Wir sind anscheinend sehr zufrieden mit dem amputierten Schrott
> Und ehrlich: ich faende es ziemlich langeweilig, wenn jeder eine Lefty fahren wuerde.




Du kappierst echt mal gar nichts! Hab ich nicht ziemlich deutlich geschrieben was mein Anliegen war. Wo liegt jetzt dein Verständnisproblem? Du immer gleich mit deinem albernen "geflame", "haten" und was weiß ich nicht alles. War in meinem ersten Kommentar doch nie die Rede von. Und das Ganze noch von jemanden der immer gleich mit wehenden Fahnen vorweg zieht wenn was nicht passt. Da hast du dich ja schon durch so einige peinliche Kommentare hervorgetan. Sorry, aber was du hier mal wieder schreibst ist an Lächerlichkeit nicht zu überbieten! Und sich dann nach der Frage des Alters wundern...


----------



## SH1 (21. September 2016)

So Jungs, ist doch jetzt wieder gut. Jeder hat seine Meinung in der Sache nun geschrieben.
Nun lasst uns doch bitte mal sehen wie es hier weitergeht .


----------



## Nordpol (25. September 2016)

Fazit: die Lefty ist gut aber für die heutige Zeit schwer.
Weiter gehts... im Aufbau.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lefty88 (27. September 2016)

Es geht diese Woche hier noch weiter...seid gespannt..


----------



## Lefty88 (8. September 2017)

So, nachdem es lange Zeit doch ruhig war, andere Umbauten aus anderen Hobbybereichen dazwischen kamen (Golf 1 1.8T), geht es nun...hier am Element wieder weiter...

Zwischenzeitlich wollte ich das Element schon in Einzelteilen verkaufen, weil mich das neue Cannondale Scalpel Si als Custom Aufbau doch sehr gereizt hatte...aber es fährt sich leider nicht geil(er) als das Element...daher wird dieses noch einmal weiter verfeinert...

Irgendwann hatte man jede Schraube und jeden Zug, jedes Lager etc. in der Hand und dann kommt der Punkt, an welchem man sagen muss, noch mehr geht nicht mehr, es ist ausgereizt...anders geht immer, klar, aber besser...

Aber lasst euch überraschen, neue Schuhe sind unterwegs...


----------



## Lefty88 (8. September 2017)

Ein kleiner...Vorgeschmack...was und wie...später...nur soviel...Original is nich...


----------



## Alex0303 (9. September 2017)

Ich häng mich hier ein.... 
Bin gespannt wie es mit Lefty ausschaut.


----------



## Lefty88 (11. September 2017)

Die Lefty wird noch ein weilchen auf sich warten lassen, steht zwar hier parat...aber es gibt noch 1-2 andere Dinge die zuerst realsiert werden 

Denke in 1-2 Wochen gibt es hier ein nettes, optisches Update..!


----------



## Lefty88 (6. Oktober 2017)

Heute Abend wird es hier ein Update geben...denke mal es darf wieder geglotzt werden ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xmaxle (6. Oktober 2017)

Hast du jetzt tatsächlich ein Jahr für einen Gabelumbau gebraucht?


----------



## Nordpol (6. Oktober 2017)

sieht super aus...


----------



## Lefty88 (6. Oktober 2017)

Die Lefty ist bereits wieder verkauft, das Projekt nahm einen anderen Lauf...

Bilder gibt es morgen..reicht heute nicht  mehr 

Ausgangsbasis war:


 

Enve...Sapim...Tune...und ein bisschen Camouflage...

Mehr morgen auf diesem Kanal


----------



## T.R. (7. Oktober 2017)

Den Verzicht auf die Lefty kann ich nachvollziehen, sie funktioniert hervorragend, ist allerdings recht schwer. Ist ähnlich wie bei der RS1.


----------



## nopain-nogain (7. Oktober 2017)

Es gibt auch noch leichte lefties...


----------



## Alex0303 (7. Oktober 2017)

Es geht weiter


----------



## Lefty88 (7. Oktober 2017)

Bilder vom bike...später Die bessere Hälfte will zum Reitturnier...^^

Aber...


----------



## maik76 (7. Oktober 2017)




----------



## Deleted 426828 (7. Oktober 2017)

Lefty88 schrieb:


> Da stimme ich dir zu, aber eine SID taugt allerhöchstens zum zentrieren



Ja ne...is klar .Eine korrekt eingestellte SID ohne Wartungsstau ist in der Funktion nicht wirklich weit von der Lefty entfernt.
Dafür aber nen Tacken leichte als deine verwendete !
Ich habe genug Erfahrung mit der Lefty sammeln dürfen.Zweifelsohne eine sehr gute Gabel.Aber du bist definitiv _nicht_ objektiv.
Gruß von einem Cannondale  Fan.


----------



## Nordpol (7. Oktober 2017)

ohje jetzt geht das schon wieder los...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freigeist (8. Oktober 2017)

Lefty88 schrieb:


> ..andere Umbauten aus anderen Hobbybereichen dazwischen kamen (Golf 1 1.8T), ...



Pics ?!


----------



## Lefty88 (8. Oktober 2017)

Auch das...


----------



## Lefty88 (8. Oktober 2017)

....So, das Rocky ist wieder in seinem „Element“! 

Leichtbau Racer, all in 10,02Kg. Habe fertig...


----------



## brigdompteur (8. Oktober 2017)

Geilen Fuhrpark haste da, inklusive Golf.


----------



## SH1 (8. Oktober 2017)

Ja gefällt mir auch


----------



## noocelo (8. Oktober 2017)

warum jetzt doch keine lefty?


----------



## ruppidog (8. Oktober 2017)

Bei der Wahl kam doch auf das es ohne Rechts nicht geht ?


----------



## Lefty88 (8. Oktober 2017)

Nein das Lefty4all Carbon Steuerrohr von ...ist 2x gebrochen. Danach war dies für mich keine valide Option mehr. Die Gabel selbst ist nach wie vor 
Und ne Fox Factory ist ebenfalls top, kann ich gut mit leben


----------



## ruppidog (9. Oktober 2017)

Schaut so schon erheblich schicker aus als nur mit einem Gabelholm..  Meiner unerheblichen Meinung nach..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lefty88 (9. Oktober 2017)

Ja, wobei die Geometrie des Element Rahmens für eine Lefty sehr gut geeigent wäre...die Gabel war auch drin und Testrunden gab es auch, aber wie gesagt das Steuerrohr hatte 2x nicht gehalten. Und das SR aus Alu drehen zu lassen, nun gut, da bist du dann am Ende i-wo wieder mit 200 Gramm mehr auf der Waage dabei, das ist dann auch nicht mehr sinnig. Zumal die Lefty ne top Performance hat, aber auch etwas Hüftspeck bekommen hat (in direkten Vgl.).


----------



## Lefty88 (20. Oktober 2017)




----------



## raimi-27 (24. Oktober 2017)

Hi,

Erzähle mal was von deinem 1er hier. Was steckt hier drinnen in diesem 1.8t Motor? Sonst PN.

Grüße


----------



## Lefty88 (24. Oktober 2017)

Leistung? Waren damals auf dem Prüfstand - tatsächliche Radleistung VA 307,8PS. Leistungsdiagramm müsste auch noch irgendwo rumfliegen..

Ansonsten KW Gewinde VA3, BBS RS001 7,0x16 (16"), V2A Anlage 70mm durchgehend, Golf 2 GTI Edition Ledersitze, H-Pleuel, Kolben, externer BDR etc.

Der silberne 1er war ein 1.8 G60 mit Radleistung 196,8PS, H&R Gewinde (100mm), Supersprint Gruppe A 60mm durchgehend inkl. Fächer, externer BDR, kleineres LR...

3. 1er (nicht auf dem Bild), war ein 2.0 16V Turbo (Block Golf 3 16V), Radleistung 387PS, KW Gewinde VA3.....KFZ ist mittlerweile aber geschlachtet und in Einzelteile verkauft.

VG


----------



## mcmrks (1. November 2017)

deine vorliebe für fronttriebler oder bunte aufkleber teile ich ja überhaupt nicht, aber du wohnst anscheinend ganz passabel. mach die räder ruhig mal etwas schmutzig.


----------



## Lefty88 (1. November 2017)

Im Alltag gibts Turbo und Allrad im „R“ 
Und wenn die Kiste erstmal fliegt...ist Frontkratzer schneller  

Und schmutzig sind die nicht selten, aber mindestens genauso schnell auch wieder sauber


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alex0303 (26. November 2017)

Warum muss es denn gehen?


----------



## Lefty88 (26. November 2017)

Müssen muss nichts, aber ich habe noch ein weiteres XC Fully im Aufbau...und Platz ist auch nicht unendlich vorhanden...
Wir schauen mal...langweilig wird es ganz sicher nicht!


----------

